# Redone Skelerector



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Last year, I made a skelerector alogn with the rest of the gang in Haunt Club Chicago. Ater meeting up at people's houses, welding, cutting,and drilling, we got 10 of them finished! We placed a group buy for these rotted corpse half torso's. I threw it together at the last minute and it worked for the season but really wanted to change it. I had a bucky laying around so I put it all together yesterday and today. Im goign to put a long shirt on it to hide the 'missing pelvis area'. Other than that, I think it turned out well. Her'es some pics to show it off.

Last years version



















This year's version


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike, how do the Bucky's hold up when used with pneumatics?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

The buckys Hold up awesome! I use two U-bolts. One at the neck and one at the bottom of the spine. Keep tightening those suckers till you can't go any farther and your all set.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Got it almost all done. Here's a video

Skelerector video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/100_1498


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool ..
looks pretty solid ,too good job


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

cool - what psi are you at in the vid? i need to make one for this year that comes out from a dining room table but i want it to be lightening fast


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

PSI is at 65. By putting all the weight of a bucky on there, I dont trust it to go flying up fast. I need to put 4 stakes into the ground to keep this thing down, and you can see in the video, I had my parents stand on the side bars to make it not tip over. 

I also had to add bungee cords to slow up the speed at the end, becuase it takes alot of force to get it up half way then the rest of the way, the cylinder still pushes out all that force and it goes wayyy to fast.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Well Done you going to corpse the bucky


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, I want to but I might just stain it. I gotta see if I can find my gallon of latex I had laying aound.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I gotta get going. I started building one in the beginning of the year, but all but abandoned the damn thing.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very Cool! What are you using to hold his arms in position? Epoxy?


----------



## Ghoul-Wil (Oct 17, 2007)

*Redone Skelerector - Plans? Parts Measurments?*

DarkShadows,

Great Skelerector version! Do you have plans or measurements for your version? Perhaps a how-to of sorts?

Happy Haunting! :jol:

Ghoul-Wil


----------



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

Ghoul-Wil said:


> DarkShadows,
> 
> Great Skelerector version! Do you have plans or measurements for your version? Perhaps a how-to of sorts?
> 
> ...


Actually, I did the reasearch and put the Chicago build together. We proto-typed one from 1"x1" lumber I ripped on the table saw. Once working, we prototyped a second from 1"x1" tube (learning to weld at the same time) Then we scheduled a mass build. I drew up solidworks prints and just have to change a few hole locations (been saying that for a year). I then will PDF save them and stick them on my site. Keep bugging, I'll get to it. Only carry it to work EVERY day!


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

tobmaster said:


> Actually, I did the reasearch and put the Chicago build together. We proto-typed one from 1"x1" lumber I ripped on the table saw. Once working, we prototyped a second from 1"x1" tube (learning to weld at the same time) Then we scheduled a mass build. I drew up solidworks prints and just have to change a few hole locations (been saying that for a year). I then will PDF save them and stick them on my site. Keep bugging, I'll get to it. Only carry it to work EVERY day!


I would love to see this how to as well....consider yourself bugged again!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I built my skelerector design using Brad's boopack 4 bar simulator. I have a pretty comprehensive how-to on my site if you haven't already seen it. I still need to go back to it and show a little more on the added arm movement from last year.

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/erector.html

My first design was a little more similar to Chicago groups, but changed it some to allow the pelvic area to stay in line together when folded down. Some others have built theirs around my how-to and worked good for them. The only comments for changing anything was to add some springs to assist on the rising to get a quicker pop-up.


----------

